# Lighweight Compound and Tape Bond - Will It Lift ?



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Other than areas that may have high swings in temps, like garages, that I would never use it in, but are notorious for lifting tape (bed with setting-type) is anyone familiar with cases where the lightweight bond has failed and lifted? _Please exclude where the tape has been pulled way too tight, nearly dry on the wall._

Assume if failure does happen, it'd be rare and more with paper and not glass.

Regular premix (green) is a PITA to lug around and sand.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

I never use the light weight stuff . I hate it with every fiber of my being!
It's just too soft ,doesn't bond as well
It's all green top or hot mud for me


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I've probably been through 100 gallons of green since using other premixed. For a while I would skin my setting mud with light to make sanding easier but I found I was sanding away too much so stopped.

There's more glue in the green than blue that's where the bonding comes in and makes sanding tough.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Sanding is not an issue with me 
I got a porter cable sander


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

All I've ever seen lifting was light weight used with tape, Period. Exception is the wonder idiots where it didn't matter what they used. Often there is some movement in the board of some sort or another.

Yes it sands harder, good reason to use it and get good at coating with it. Need to bring the idiot stick out less and for shorter periods of time. Only Stray touch-up is ideal. With most textures today ... :whistling can often get by without.

GP bucket too heavy? :laughing: All i can see is an old finisher I hired hanging his head in shame. That he even heard a statement like that. Then shaking it say no no no we use only GP or I'll quit. 

ALL the repairs and tie ins I do, GP all the way. Just wet wipe to feather into existing texture, or feather on remodels. No dust. Light weight fricken gets damp, it wipes away.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tom M said:


> ...There's more glue in the green than blue that's where the bonding comes in and makes sanding tough.


 I used to say that to customers, and myself. Now my shoulders and arms are beginning to convulse in a way those little no cramp pills barely touch it.





Idothat said:


> Sanding is not an issue with me
> I got a porter cable sander


 Wish I did. Just turned down sanding of 2500 sq ft ceiling texture to smooth. But then again, if green buckets are getting heavy, who am I tryin to kid? Suspending that wand all day? Gotta be honest.




Texas Wax said:


> ...Need to bring the idiot stick out less and for shorter periods of time...


 When I first saw that I'm thinking "punishment". But no I get it.




Thanks guys for keeping this civil. I'm trying to put a new spin on a somewhat old topic.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm done with lightweight. This last drywall skim coats I did, I ran out of regular but had two boxes of lightweight. Did some small areas with it.

It sanded easy, but too easy. Every time the sander hit it, it just made a ring. Might as well use heavyweight so I can power sand it with a vac hooked up.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tbey sell smaller buckets of green lid st Lowes, I think.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

If you don't have a drywall sander , you should get one 

The biggest advantage is dust management.

I don't come home looking like Casper the ghost anymore,and the job stays much cleaner

If the porter cable ever dies , I'm going to get the festool planex 
The planex is lighter and gets closer in the corners

There are cheap off brand sanders now for like a hundred bucks


----------

